# Takenavantageof2016



## Dejay0221 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey this is to let everyone know who has or will purchase a 2016 Maxima with the sunroof option what I am experiencing with Nissan and my purchase. Last year 2015 I purchased the 2016 Nissan Maxima SL model. This model is moderately equipped with a lot of fun options with one being the panoramic sunroof. Shortly after the purchase I realized that when I opened the sunroof all the way it rattled as if the it was hitting the other part of the glass roof. At first, I thought this was common and I needed to not open the roof as much, but after reading some reviews, I figured that I should at least go and have it checked. When I took it in the technician agreed that this was not right. He took the car in and thought that it would be an overnight job for a minor adjustment. As of next Wednesday, 10 August 2016, it will have been 3 months that my car has been in the shop for this rattle in the sunroof. I spoke with the resolution department at Nissan North America and spoke with a Ms. Carrie Fay. She was very firm in her conversation as if I had done something wrong. She looked into my case and made me some offers. At first all sounded promising, they gave me 3 options.

1. $4500, keep my vehicle, and they will continue to fix it.
2. Replace the vehicle with the same model as long as the options were the same
3. Buy me out of my contract and I start over again.

I at first was ok with option 2 thinking that I would not be out of any money but they would replace my car, as they should if their product is defective and a new car. Then they said I would have to pay a $6000 usage fee for driving on my states roads. Well I thought that's what you bought a car for and pay insurance. I looked up lemon law and it did state this for my state. I don't understand this law but it is there. It gives the big businesses an out for not taking care of their deficiencies. It gives them a tool to use to keep from taking care of their customers as they should. $6000 is a lot of money when you have already entered into a contract to pay a certain amount for a product that is suppose to be new and free of 3 month long issues. Why should I have to pay for Nissan's faulty product. Whether I chose option 2 or 3, I would have to pay this ungodly amount for my own vehicle that I was already in contract with and this is not my fault. I just wanted my car fixed. I signed the agreement to take the $4500 because I felt I had no other options. This was over a month ago. Ms. Carrie Fay told me that she was highest I could go and she made all the decisions. She asked if I was going to take the deal or not. Because if not, she was closing the case out and I get nothing. This seems to be strong arming now that I think about it. She also said that my interest rate was high and I should just give up my car. How dare she tell me what I can afford. I feel judged and disgraced by this comment. Maybe that's why Nissan will not take care of me, because I am not rich and they figure since I have not gotten a lawyer yet that I can't afford one. So they will take advantage of me. Wow! We have bought 3 vehicles with this company in the past 3 years with each being an upgrade. How disappointing...


----------

